# Problem with ATItool (vista)



## Oblivion77 (Mar 18, 2007)

Alright, this problem is driving me insane. "The kernel mode driver does not seem to be running". Is there anyway to fix this? Or is this another program that is doomed cause of 64 bit.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 18, 2007)

last i heard, atitool doesn't work all that hot with 64bit vista. something about needing driver signing, etc etc, which costs an arm and a leg. as a result, the atiTool driver is never installed, hence the warning. 

Hopefully, w1z will get it workin on x64, but until the driver can get certification..... its most likely not gonna happen.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 18, 2007)

You can get it working on x64 Vista but it can be a pain

Run a command prompt as an administrator and then type the command

bcdedit.exe -set nointegritychecks ON

This allows non signed drivers for the next logon. You may have to type this before every reboot. With this I have Ati Tool beta 0.27 working on Vista x64 Home Premium.

The easy way to do this is to have that line in a batch file, then run the batch file as an administrator before rebooting.

Also dont forget you will have to run Ati tool as an administrator too. Also try repairing the install by running the install program and choosing repair once you have rebooted after typing the above command.

Here is a screenshot of it working with my nice overclock on a 7300GT


----------



## Oblivion77 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help, im not sure if im typing bcdedit.exe into the right place. Do i hit start then "cmd" which brings up the prompt and then type it there? If that is the case i get "Access Denied". Also where did u download the beta version?


----------



## Hippo (Mar 18, 2007)

Hit start then type in the search

command

Now right click on the command prompt and run as administrator, if you don't run it as administrator you cant enter that command successfully.

The beta can be found here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26246


----------



## Oblivion77 (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks alot!


----------

